# Party Fishing Boats Myrtle Beach, SC



## Stingray19 (Aug 15, 2010)

I know this isnt pier or surf fishing, but anyone have any suggestions for a party fishing boat that goes out near Myrtle Beach. I had tried the Little River Fishing Fleet, and was very disappointed with it. Any suggestions would be great!


----------



## slabslinger (Jun 29, 2011)

We are headed down tommorow and headed out with calabash fishing fleet on thursday. They have party boats and all too but we got seats on a open boat its there charter boat with a 10 people limit same fishing style as the party boats just less crowding and all and it was on 60 bucks more a person i will be sure to report on how it went


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

little river fleet is a good fleet but there is another side most dont know. Years ago as a young fella i would go out on those boats and we would load up on jumbo black sea bass.Like most other fisheries the seabass fishery is gone now.

what most tourist dont know is that the same boats taking your money for "sea bass trips" also set box traps for the sea bass in the winter to sale commercially.

thats why you cath worthless crap on party boat trips-period. Even the gulf stream trips suck cuz they all go to the same hill and have raped them over the years. you might get an amberjack and they wont tell you the truth that they are not table fare. 

even catching a legal sea bass can be a challenge. some folks have some good holes but the party boats dont hit those. 

party boat = waste of money. pay 1200 for full charter and go for a grouper/dolphin(mahi) trip. thats the best bet.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

Dick's in Murrell's Inlet, the best by far.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

+1 for captain dicks, Definitely try and do the gulf stream trip


----------



## Salt in My Veins (Apr 22, 2009)

The farther out you go, the less fished the holes are. I don't know Capt. Dick, but I do know Little River and Calabash boats don't get to the good stuff. Spend the extra and get to the Gulf Stream or at least to the BP-25 Reef.


----------

